# Netherlands on FTA



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I thought it might be fun to start some threads on different types and sources of programming available on Free-To-Air (FTA) satellite. Feel free to start a thread on any different languages/styles, and we can discuss them.

I though I'd start with the Netherlands.....
Some fantastic coverage last night on the celebration of the new King and Queen, on *BVN-TV Amerika (SES-1, 101 W, 21-V, 12120 MHz)*.
They had the kind of coverage you'd expect from a major broadcast network, as they covered the evening's event (obviously on a delayed basis for the Western Hemisphere). Lots of entertainment from the site in Amsterdam, with a DJ, a full symphony orchestra, opera stars, folk singers, dancer, etc.
They covered the new King and Queen (the Dutch don't have an actual "Coronation") taking a launch across the waters of the Port of Amsterdam, fireworks, military jet flyover,...hours of coverage.

Their regular programming consists of typical-style mix of news, music, variety and game shows. Some of their variety and "hidden-camera" style shows can have some slightly risque (from an American viewpoint) segments, which generally run late at night. They cover news of North-Western Europe and especially Holland.
Production values are excellent, as is the technical quality.

I believe there is also a "BVN Radio" channel on there, although I don't see the details listed on Lyngsat. There used to be several radio channels of Radio Netherlands Worldwide until they went off the air last year.

As a side note, that same transponder carries three promo feeds for SES, one each in MPEG-2 SD, MPEG-4 SD and MPEG-4 HD.....a nice way to test your receive setup.


----------

